# Newbie in search of Plans for a Cam Grinder...



## CNC-Joe (Mar 10, 2013)

Group,

I am a newbie, with some basic machining skills and some cnc equipment .. wanting to get into this hobby after seeing the inspiring work here.

Can anyone help me find info on designing cams?

Can anyone help me find a plan set for a cam grinder?
Prefer a free one.

If you'd like -you can send files to my home email address:  
JoeComunale [AT] comcast.net

of course - replace [AT] with the @  symbol

Thanks for any help!

Joe


----------



## windy (Mar 10, 2013)

I found this video it might give you some ideas on making a cam grinder.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88CgdUkrk3s[/ame]

All the best, Paul


----------



## CNC-Joe (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow!  Thanks Paul!  That's a really awesome camshaft grinding system.
Do you know where I can find plans for making something like that?

Thanks for your help!

Joe


----------



## 123RWO (Mar 10, 2013)

Model Engine Builder Magazine , issues 21-25 contain a very good series on designing and grinding camshafts.  See http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/default.htm

RWO


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 10, 2013)

any basic IC engine plan that needs a cam should have the cam designs.  

you say you have cnc so why not rough out the cam with cnc and touch up smooth out by hand. 

You should not need a cam grinder unless you are doing something complicated  like a v-8. I suggest you start with a single cylinder engine then a double or two before getting into complex ics.
Tin


----------



## CNC-Joe (Mar 10, 2013)

Hmm- that gives me an idea - I could possibly cut out the cam lobes on my mill then silver solder them to a shaft... just rotating them to the correct position before silver soldering... might just be worth a shot - as I do see valves that are put together with silver soldering...  dunno!  Maybe might work


----------



## MachineTom (Mar 10, 2013)

One of the things I often see in the homebuilt cam grinders is the lack of HP and ridigity. If you look on ebay and other sites for a Gorton single point grinder, this has many features needed in a cam grinder, and they sell cheap, around $150-300. Cast iron, compact, real grinding spindle, 1/2 balanced motor, 7000 spindle rpm, and a rail mounted workhead, that once removed, provides space to mount the cam turning setup.

I have one of these grinders which I use for grinding carbide bits. It just looks so right to be made into a camgrinder.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 10, 2013)

this should make you smile 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f13/another-cam-grinder-10361/


----------



## CNC-Joe (Mar 10, 2013)

Wowsers!  Thank You MachineTom, canadianhorsepower/Luc !!!
That article by Joachim Steinke is awesome!!

Merci beaucoup - Luc!

( Vielen Dank, Herr Steinke - zie CamGrindung machienen ist wirklich sehr gut! )  Ok so much for my German language skills ( es ist nicht meine erste sprache )

That's exactly the sort of thing that I'm wanting to build.  
I can see that this place has an abundance of knowledge and skill.


Thanks again, Guys!  

Joe


----------



## CNC-Joe (Mar 10, 2013)

Found these links too- - look pretty interesting...

http://modelenginenews.org/techniques/index.html
http://modelenginenews.org/techniques/camgrind.html


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 10, 2013)

> [Merci beaucoup - Luc!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> bienvenue


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 10, 2013)

Joe 
your going to love this link also SteveHuckss396 is a member here also
http://modelenginenews.org/techniques/hucks_cams.html

cheers
Luc


----------



## CNC-Joe (Mar 13, 2013)

Yah - Steve does great work.  I actually know Steve.  He lives nearby.  Real busy guy, though.


----------



## Art K (Mar 13, 2013)

Joe,
If you have a rotary table you can use an end mill and CamCalc, Google it. If you can program the steps it would be quick, otherwise it's tedious. If you set degree per pass setting at 2 degrees it gives you a nice finish. I used it on my Upshur verticle single. Don't need a grinder for that. Unless of course you want to make a grinder.
Art


----------



## CNC-Joe (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Art,

- All I can find when googling for that CamCalc - is an Android app for camera's?  
- Do you have a link to the website?

Sure appreciate the help, everyone.

I'm thinking I'll start with a wobbler air motor, then maybe go to a V-2 or V-4 wobbler.  Then a 1 cylinder IC.  I'd really rather do the IC stuff.

Joe


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 16, 2013)

An interesting difference between the grinders referenced above. The one by Ken uses a straight edge follower against the master cam, while the one by Joachim uses a curved section. This will be more accurate than the straight edge since the wheel generating the cam is round. The flat follower will cause a different profile.


----------



## Art K (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Joe,
Here's a link to CamCalc. Its on another forum though, so I hope it's ok to post here. An engine idea is the Hamilton Upshur vertical single in issues 63-66 of Strictly I. C. magazine. there are a lot of plans for single IC engines someone else may have more like Jerry Howell plans.
http://modelenginenews.org/design/CamTable.html
http://www.strictlyic.com/
Art


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 16, 2013)

CNC-Joe said:


> Yah - Steve does great work.  I actually know Steve.  He lives nearby.  Real busy guy, though.





Never too busy for you Joe!


----------



## CNC-Joe (Mar 17, 2013)

Art - Thanks for the links.  I can see getting a bunch of back issues of Strictly IC... looks like there's a wealth of knowledge out there.

Steve - Hey - I know you're busy.  Was great seeing you today for the engine block casting.  Definitely will have ot do it again sometime soon.


----------



## CNC-Joe (Mar 17, 2013)

Art - those links are Awesome!


----------



## Art K (Mar 17, 2013)

Joe,
If there's a particular style of engine you're interested in I can check the index, otherwise the entire library of issues isn't an investment you will regret.
Art


----------



## cforcht (Mar 30, 2013)

CNC Joe
you mentioned making your cam multiple piece and silver soldering it together. I had a similar idea. heres how I approached it. maybe you want to try this way or come up with a different solution after seeing this.
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/i_c_engines/132147-steve_hucks_demon_v8_version_1_5_a-13.html


----------



## CNC-Joe (Mar 31, 2013)

Cforth,

- I saw your blog on CNC-Zone -and was really inspired by it!
- You do some really incredible machining work.
- I definitely like how you did your multi-part cam shaft, and used bearings in the journals.  Awesome.
- If you have a website, or other work - please send me a link to your website.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## CNC-Joe (Mar 31, 2013)

Art,

- I'm not sure which way to go on the first build
- Definitely a V-8 would be a MARATHON and a Half project for me.
- I thought that I would start with a 1 or 2 cylinder IC engine... to learn the basics...
- Something made from barstock, that I could model and cnc machine (I'm a cnc addict).

- Right now - I'm trying to amass knowledge on making cams, cranks, pistons, piston rings, ignition systems, etc etc... 

- Thanks for any help that you can give.

Joe


----------



## Art K (Mar 31, 2013)

Joe,
I can help direct you towards a particular engine with more info from you. Can I assume you don't want to build a hit & miss engine but rather a high speed engine, since you're thinking a single or two cylinder? I looked at the Strictly IC website and they do have a page dedicated to engine build articles but there are no pictures, so I was pulling magazines to look at the engine in the build. Although you might find pictures online by googling it. It occurred to me that Jerry Howell designed some nice engines, one of which is a V-twin you can find that and others as well at   www.model-engine-plans.com although it says in the text its not for beginners, but if you are a skilled machinist it's probably manageable. let me know, you can send me a personal message for more questions.
Art


----------



## cforcht (Apr 1, 2013)

Joe,
I tried to send you a PM through CNC zone but your box is full. I do have a site. its nothing special but I do have a web presence through it. that and a few meager you tube vids 
www.forchtfirearms.net


----------



## CNC-Joe (Apr 3, 2013)

Cforth,

- Ok - I deleted a few emails from the CNC-Zone PM account.
- I don't know why they don't open that email system up  a bit.
- You do awesome work - very inspiring.

Joe


----------



## CNC-Joe (Apr 3, 2013)

Art,

I'm interested in an IC Engine.  But may build some sort of steam beam-type engine first.. not sure.

Thanks for any help you can give.

Joe


----------

